# Western Tornado Poly Sander



## 6_Feet_Under (Oct 18, 2006)

Just bought a Tornado poly sander from the local Western dealer here it's a real nice unit. However I found that when the hopper is fully loaded with sand & 5% salt mixture (1.3 yds) that the weight of the material really holds down the belt and often will cause the front drive to spin out. Thus not feeding out the material. So I shoveled it out (3 times) to get it to pull material through without spinning out but could only continue to use it with only half loads. This unit definitely needs an inverted V set up to divert some of the weight. Told my dealer they called Western and found that an inverted V isn't even an option! Guess we need to get one made or give Western back the sander cause I'm not gonna keep shoveling it out! Credit granted it is nice, light and set up simply but if your using sand any wetter than it coming out of a dryer your gonna have problems without a V. I would have expected the inverted V to be a standard feature from a company like Western.
Haven't sorted out the details with our dealer yet as our rep has gone out of town for a week but between them and Western I hope they come up with a solution soon I'm sure I won't be the only one needing it Somewhat disappointed as a first time Western customer


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I have not been able to use mine yet, but THANKS for that input. I hope I do not have to shovel it out all the time?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## WesternProducts (Oct 7, 2003)

*Bolt Adjustments on Tornado™*

6_Feet_Under,

I would recommend adjusting the take-up bolts on the unit. Two turns on each take-up should resolve the issue.


----------



## 6_Feet_Under (Oct 18, 2006)

We did make adjustments to the belt tension twice, ( 2nd and 3rd time that I shoveled), and it apears straight and tight. The machine has only sanded 6 parking lots since we have had it. It just seems that it would save the whole assembly some stress and promote a longer lasting belt/drive assembly if it had the V. It's just that I hate runnin stuff "maxed out" if at all possible, just would like it to pull the material through a little easier. Gonna try a few things it the next couple of days, i will report back on anything meaningful. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up. I know I loaded the ProFlo II with heavy wet salt and is always worked. With the klets on the Tornado belt I wonder if that is not causing some addtional resistance???

I have not even began to think about using this spreader yet it is near 60 today. But as soon as I get that puppy in the truck I will run a couple of load out of it on the pile and see what the deal is. I logg way too many hours on a POS VEEPRO8000 and I have no intention on doing that again. If it done not work right in the yard it will go back FAST!!!!!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I have run into the same problem with my Poly Hawk even with the inverted V. afer a long drive ware ths sand had setteled down around the V an onto the chain. 
Suliton was to tighten belt till I was scaird it would brake. now it works fine


----------



## nhattitash (Oct 1, 2009)

I am thinking of purchasing a Downeaster spreader looking for any feed back on the quality of this brand.


----------

